# Amplificador 100 W 4 Ohm hecho en Brasil



## Mario Di Domenico (May 24, 2018)

buenas tardes amigos del foro encontre este amplificador pequeño y potente


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2018)

¿ Circuito ?


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2018)

En la entrada un TIP41 ????

Y cual sería la página en cuestión ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2018)

A los 15 segundos dice que es una placa amplificada clase A y D . . .   clase AD ¿?¿?¿


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A los 15 segundos dice que es una placa amplificada clase A y D . . .   clase AD ¿?¿?¿


Para mi es clase_* "T"*_


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (May 25, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En la entrada un TIP41??????


 
Exacto



DOSMETROS dijo:


> A los 15 segundos dice que es una placa amplificada clase A y D . . .   clase AD ¿?¿?¿


 
Clase A B dice jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Circuito ?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (May 25, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


Fogo esta noche lo subo voy a tener que hacer ingeneria inversa ...sacar el esquema de la misma placa


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2018)

Eso se parece al ampli de 100W echos con los TIP141/TIP142, solo que sin los darlington y echo con discretos....
En la entrada debería llevar transistores de señal no de potencia y máxime si es un diferencial


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (May 25, 2018)

Tenes toda la razon panda eso es lo que me llamo la atencion ....lo voy a armar a ver que tal...pero le voy a cambiar los tips 41 por bc vamos a ver que tal


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Se me ocurre que ese amplificador puede llegar a ser un "desarrollo" hecho en Cuba , dónde probablemente lo armaron con lo que tenían y hasta me jugaría a que los transistores eran todos de conmutación . . .

Luego reemplazados por TIP's , eso no tiene entrada diferencial , tiene uno de pre de entrada simple , el Vas ,  sin el multiplicador Vbc del Bias , los excitadores con salida cuasi-complementaria , fin.

Algo parecido a ésto :


Oculto: amplificador entrada simple












O al Edwin de 40 Watts , transistor simple de entrada , sin multiplicados Vbe , sin protecciones.



Oculto: Edwin 40 Watts


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 28, 2018)

lo prometido es deuda...aca el esquema


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2018)

Se pueden reemplazar los TIP41/42 por TIP31C/32C como drivers de los TIP35C, se lo podría hacer salida complementria con un par TIP35C/36C
El driver en clase A un TIP30C  va bien pero en la entrada un BC548, un 2N5551 u otro similar


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 29, 2018)

Eso se llama en lenguaje empresarial, recordar que además de electrónico industrial soy abogado mercantilista experto en empresas, "adecuar los recursos a la productividad"...... o sea o bien por falta de otras disponibilidades en el mercado o porque tengo muchos transistores de ese tipo, adecúo el circuito con LOS TRANSISTORES QUE TENGO...….
Brillante......


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 29, 2018)

Aparte usa transistores muy comunes y fácil de conseguir ...les comento que armé ese engendro y distorsiona muchísimo....no es hi_fi ni se  acerca...habría que mejorar la distorsión que presenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2018)

Habría que simularlo . . . 

Jugá con la resistencia del Biass , la de 180 Ohms , probá un preset de 500 Ohms ; o poné dos díodos + 15 Ohms en serie-


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2018)

Hay que hacerles varios cambios, adecuar los transistores e ir etapa por etapa, no es un buen diseño para nada


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 30, 2018)

Como cita el maestro Pandacba, el primer transistor un BC5XX, el segundo un BD139 o140 (no recuerdo si es canal n ó p) y el resto los dejas como está, con las betas (factor de amplificación ó ganancia ) de éstos transistores que te sugerimos debe mejorar enormemente dado que tienen mayor beta y sobre todo el BC un menor factor de ruido.
Con los transistores que está hecho el circuito que son de media y alta potencia y beta baja, bastante que suene....
Un saludo.


----------



## tremex (Jul 11, 2019)

*Y*o tambien *H*i*C*e ese circuito y suena bien duro.. pero tiene ruido...saben como quitarle el ruido molesto ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2019)

tremexz dijo:


> *Y*o tambien *H*i*C*e ese circuito y suena bien duro.. pero tiene ruido...saben como quitarle el ruido molesto ??


¿ Que tipo de ruido ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2019)

tremexz dijo:


> *Y*o tambien *H*i*C*e ese circuito y suena bien duro.. pero tiene ruido...saben como quitarle el ruido molesto ??



Cual circuito hablas?
Que ruido hace?
Como lo alimentas?
Fotos del montaje?


----------



## tremex (Jul 13, 2019)

Es un zumbido, cuando le bajo todo el volumen el zumbido queda :/ alguna solución para eso ?
el que publico el amigo ramio di


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Si bajando el volumen el zumbido queda igual entonces no entra por audio , o falta blindaje (caja metálica) , o hay maraña de masas (masas repetidas y cruzadas) , o falta filtro a la fuente . . .


----------



## tremex (Jul 15, 2019)

dosmetros dame un consejo.. ese circuito asi tal cual como esta..  funciona bien y no tiene ningun ruido ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

tremexz dijo:


> ese circuito asi tal cual como esta


 
No se de cual me estás consultando


----------



## henryjuan555 (Dic 10, 2020)

Disculpen,tengo un par de parlantes de 4 ohmios y 100 wats estarían buen para este amplificador??


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 10, 2020)

Te recomiendo busques otros amplificadores en el foro. Éste diseño es un poco dudo, y tienes que realizar modificaciones para mejorarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2020)

tremex dijo:


> dosmetros dame un consejo.. ese circuito asi tal cual como esta..  funciona bien y no tiene ningun ruido ??


En el Foro hay algunas decenas de amplificadores mejores que _*"Eso"  *_

Y "Perfectamente" documentados como para ser armados


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 10, 2020)

Hola
Me gusto el agarre de los transistores!!! a poco no te gusta *Fogonazo* ? 😂



En mi opinión es fake


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2020)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> Me gusto el agarre de los transistores!!! a poco no te gusta *Fogonazo* ? 😂
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258693
> ...



¿ Tal ves sean los famosos transistores Inalámbricos o por Bluetooth     ? tipo "Maravillas-Audio"


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 11, 2020)

En un tv que arreglamos, el "tecnico" que lo revisó antes le habia dejado un mejor agarre que esos. Hilo Fe2O3 multivueltas con movimiento dinámico (alambre oxidado, atado asi nomas y flojo).

Lo peor de todo, que los principiantes recurren a un video paso a paso, y que solo tienen 2 componentes y creen que hacen maravillas, donde a veces son circuitos que, si los planetas se alinean, *funciona (obviando toda precausion, como protecciones, polarizaciones, desacoples, etc), o simplemente son farsas (fake)

*Funcionar, refiriendome a típico transistor con un parlantito en su colector, y conectado al celular o mp3


----------



## tremex (Dic 12, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el Foro hay algunas decenas de amplificadores mejores que _*"Eso"  *_
> 
> Y "Perfectamente" documentados como para ser armados


Hola buen día amigo fogo, ya se que esto no es del tema pero solo quería saber si el transistor  C5198 y A1941 se puede reemplazar por el 2sc5200 y A1943  ???????????????????  alli le deje la imagen...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2020)

tremex dijo:


> Hola buen día amigo fogo, ya se que esto no es del tema pero solo quería saber si el transistor  C5198 y A1941 se puede reemplazar por el 2sc5200 y A1943  ???????????????????  alli le deje la imagen...


Los transistores *2SC5200 *y *2SA1943 *encabezan las listas de falsificaciones, yo *NO *los tomaría como opción, salvo que tenga la opción de comprarlos directamente en Japón 

Tu idea es colocar los excitadores de igual potencia que los finales 

Cuando solicites consejo sobre un posible reemplazo, publica el datasheet del original y su candidato.
De manera que quién deseare responderte *NO* deba ponerse a buscar los datos además de realizar el análisis de factibilidad.


----------



## tremex (Dic 12, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los transistores *2SC5200 *y *2SA1943 *encabezan las listas de falsificaciones, yo *NO *los tomaría como opción, salvo que tenga la opción de comprarlos directamente en Japón
> 
> Tu idea es colocar los excitadores de igual potencia que los finales
> 
> ...


hummm ok ya entiendo... bueno si la persona que diseño el circuito así tal cual como esta debe funcionar bien...


----------

